
Using Ground Relays with Starlink - hongzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m05abdGSOxY
======
hongzi
Project website:
[http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/starlink/](http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/starlink/)

